

Save a screenshot to Dropbox with a keyboard shortcut (Ubuntu) - coderdude
http://bitkickers.blogspot.com/2012/02/save-screenshot-to-dropbox-with.html

======
jcitme
A quick analysis of my own experience here: For windows and mac, the best
software I've found so far is puush.com. I made a quick analysis a while back,
and realized that obce you get used to such software, you end up pressing the
hotkey and immediately expect to be able to paste a link. Puush excels in that
regard; they have a good screencap engine which allows fash shots, and a good
webserver which uploads pics rapidly and return a link asap.

Unfortunately, they lack a Linux option. As i use debian, i had to find an
alternative, or more in the spirit, make my own. I tested a few others with
linux versions, namely lookit and shutter, but being fully open source they
had their own flaws: uploading to imgur is damn slow, and after using puush
for a while it was frustrating.

I tried writing my own using pykeybinder, since it seemed more nautral than
using autohotkey, which imho seemed like a port from the windows version and
overkill. I then took code from pygtk in order to take fast screenshots in
python. It has the added ability of being able to take just the current
selected window as well. In the end, however, the ability for the -s option in
scrot to take a shot of a selected area was too tempting so i added a wrapper
in my script for that.

For uploading this is where writing something that copies to the dropbox
public folder shines: it allows you to generate a name and link for the file
BEFORE it uploads, which is an insane speedup. The file can then upload as
you're sending the email with the link, for example.

If anyone wants to look at my crappy code, it's at

[https://github.com/jcitme/pyscreenshare/blob/master/pyscreen...](https://github.com/jcitme/pyscreenshare/blob/master/pyscreenshare.py)

------
sachleen
I have created something like this using AutoHotkey

See [http://blog.sachleen.com/dropbox-uploader-and-screenshot-
uti...](http://blog.sachleen.com/dropbox-uploader-and-screenshot-utility-with-
autohotkey.html)

Includes screenshot, file, and text upload.

------
paulbaumgart
And for Mac, there's: <http://grabbox.devsoft.no/>

